# SnowJoe iON18SB 40-Volt Snowblower Repair



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I visited a friend in Massachusetts this weekend. She has had a SnowJoe iON18SB 40-Volt cordless single stage snowblower for over 1/2 dozen years. It stopped working and she thought the battery had died and purchased a new one. It turned out that the original battery was just fine, and neither one would fire up the blower. Both batteries measured at 41.7V.

I started by taking apart the control unit on the handlebar and tested all three switches (lighting, interlock & chute control) for proper function. All were OK. I disassembled the battery module where the battery resides and examined the control board and all the connections, which appeared normal. When measuring the closest possible point to the actual battery connections, however, I was getting between 2.5V and 22V.

I completely disassembled the battery connections and discovered that one main lead from the battery connector was broken under the sheathing about 1/2" from the connector tab, and the other one had never actually been soldered to the connector tab. The only thing maintaining contact between the wire and the tab was the shrinkwrap, which had softened and reduced the contact between them. I shortened both wires and soldered them firmly to the connector tabs. Voila! All is well again.

I recommend starting there with the main battery connections when troubleshooting no-power conditions.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Just received confirmation from my friend that the SnowJoe worked perfectly for the 6" she got on Friday. Always nice to get positive feedback!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Good job, she give you cookies? 
Soon there will be no carb questions here.
It will be all electrical questions. 
And a lot will just toss and buy a new one instead.
And there will be more for free just laying around to fix and sell.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> she give you cookies?


Actually, she brought me a Locomotive model to build...








Amazon.com: ROKR Model Car Kits Wooden 3D Puzzles Model Building Kits for Adults to Build - Educational Brain Teaser Assembly Model, for Teens & Kids Ages 8-10 (Grand Prix Car/7.5 * 3.2 * 2.4) : Toys & Games


Buy ROKR Model Car Kits Wooden 3D Puzzles Model Building Kits for Adults to Build - Educational Brain Teaser Assembly Model, for Teens & Kids Ages 8-10 (Grand Prix Car/7.5 * 3.2 * 2.4): 3-D Puzzles - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> Actually, she brought me a Locomotive model to build...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, always wanted one but I am unwilling to pay the price.


----------

